# Things you regret buying



## nxwing (May 5, 2016)

Title speaks for itself



Spoiler


----------



## Judas18 (May 5, 2016)

I'm with you on Battlefront. Spent £50 and played it maybe 4 times. Also Watchdogs, so boring. I got it on sale at least though.


----------



## RedDragonEmperor (May 5, 2016)

Destiny. Which is ironic because i plat the game before quitting.


----------



## SockNaste (May 5, 2016)

I got dragon ball xenoverse for my ps4 then later found out I could pirate it for my PC and mod it so I got it for my PC now my PS4 version collects dust...


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2016)

Yoshi's New Island, that was one game I had the highest hopes for and it SUCKED! The music was bad, the gameplay was boring and simple, it was insultingly easy, and worst of all, it had the balls to claim to be a "Yoshi's Island" game. I couldn't even get myself to finish it and just sold it. I pirated it recently, hoping that having not spent money on it would make it better. It didn't, the game still sucked.


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2016)

Pokémon Black/White

I was really disapointed.


----------



## endoverend (May 5, 2016)

Enter the Gungeon was a recent game that I promptly returned, it was just generic indie trash among the other 50000 roguelikes out there.


----------



## emmanu888 (May 5, 2016)

Rise of the Guardians on the Wii U. Wouldn't it have killed Activision to optimize the game? Its below 30 FPS all the time. Ended up getting credit for it at a local game store and got NFS: Rivals with the credit


----------



## loco365 (May 5, 2016)

I got a tablet/e-reader, but in paying $100, it didn't run very well. It only had 100MB RAM and no updates. It also only ran Android 2.3.3 and was useless. Couldn't return it though, I broke the screen by accident.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2016)

The power bank I picked up a few months ago. I thought that it would be useful to carry around in my bag at uni. Turns out there are enough power points lying around if I want to charge something and it was just taking up space in my bag. There goes $20.


----------



## Sheimi (May 5, 2016)

E.T for Atari


----------



## pbanj (May 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Pokémon Black/White
> 
> I was really disapointed.


I'm with you on that.


----------



## ars25 (May 5, 2016)

The culling it was fun but was horribly optimized for amd cards


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 5, 2016)

I can't regret anything, I only bought one game in my life and that was skyrim which is a great game. The shitty ones (and other great ones) were all pirated


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 5, 2016)

Cube Life - Island Survival
Some CDs
Mario Party 5
My computer's watercooling


----------



## Platinum2183 (May 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Pokémon Black/White
> 
> I was really disapointed.



agreed


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 5, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> Cube Life - Island Survival
> Some CDs
> Mario Party 5
> *My computer's watercooling*


Why?


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 5, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Why?


Cube Life, because it's bad
These CDs, because I thought they were good, like it's predecessors. But they turned out to be disappointments
Mario Party 5, because I thought it'd be as cool as Mario Party 4, but I only touched it twice. worst 50 bucks ever spent lol
The cooling because it turned out not to be as effective as expected and it's to late to return it


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 5, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> Cube Life, because it's bad
> These CDs, because I thought they were good, like it's predecessors. But they turned out to be disappointments
> Mario Party 5, because I thought it'd be as cool as Mario Party 4, but I only touched it twice. worst 50 bucks ever spent lol
> The cooling because it turned out not to be as effective as expected and it's to late to return it


And I thought water cooling was effective  :/


----------



## pbanj (May 5, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> And I thought water cooling was effective  :/


Depends on the setup, most closed looped systems are about the same as normal high end heatsinks they are just norm quieter. Now a custom built one should deff be more effective its just stupid expensive.


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 5, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> And I thought water cooling was effective  :/


It is, but a "little" (single fan and small radiator) one is a bit too weak for an 8 core xeon. At least temps don't become critical


----------



## lefthandsword (May 5, 2016)

BF4, I preordered at full price + premium only to find out it's a buggy mess at launch


----------



## Urbanshadow (May 5, 2016)

Regret? I usually overthink my purchases, specially if they are gaming related. My newest home gaming system is a Wii.

I regret purchasing alpha sapphire though. I was nostalgia'd at the time and it actually was the same as Y, with less functions and a somewhat cheesy story.
Also I regret purchasing a ds flashcard. It was dirt cheap but I havent got into playing ds titles. It's brightest was installing MSET exploits back then.

Oh also fire emblem awakening. It was second hand and the cheapest you'll get it (about 15 usd) good shape. I did not get past the 1st third of story. I was expecting advance wars 2, and found... something I couldn't describe. Not up to my (shitty?) taste. That purchase was really stupid.

In the other hand, I purchased MH4U on release and it was the best move ever. My 2DS got somewhat destroyed (stick is loosey because I press too hard on it) within the first 150 hrs of gameplay. I did the next 100 hrs of gameplay in my N3DS and still play it regularly, awaiting for generations (alredy pre-ordered!) and "gitting gud".


----------



## Blaze163 (May 5, 2016)

The vast amount of money I poured into my 2 year anniversary with my first ever proper girlfriend turned out to be money pissed down a bottomless hole since I got her pretty much everything she'd ever wanted, only for her to reveal she'd been cheating on me. And worse than that, cheating on me with the ugly kid in class. Like, I could at least understand a little if she'd gone with the guy who was much better looking than me. But to cheat on me with that rat-faced bastard? That's just harsh.

I also regret about 75% of my DVD collection since my Netflix membership has rendered almost that entire cupboard full of DVDs pointless. Might take them into CEX and trade them in for a PS4 or something.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2016)

SLI graphics cards many years ago.
I liked having three monitors (I had four but could never find something useful to do with it so went back to three) but the SLI stuff just skyrocketed power bills and did not really do anything for games. Could have just done a throwaway basic graphics card, or I suppose that THTG stuff. It then impacted the amount of storage I had in that build which I paid for many times in the subsequent years.
Most major purchases I think through beforehand so that tends not to be an issue.

Otherwise I pay so little for everything that I do not mind, and even if I can not use something immediately I can probably strip it for parts of materials down the line.
I have had a few things I have had to fix but what is the point in having time and tools if you are not going to fix your stuff.

On tools then I have had a few things turn out to not be as useful as I hoped, however that usually just means I do not use them as much as I expect but I really like having them when I do. There have been a few times I regretted cheaping out a bit -- had a hard drive reader, could have paid an extra £10 and got the one that did sata as well but did not and could have used it a few times in the following years. Had a CAT crimp tool, could have paid an extra £5 to do RJ12 and 5 months later I could have done with the ability to custom wire some cables in that form.

I could have probably exported myself rather than going on holiday at one point, however that probably falls under work to live rather than live to work so no great worries there.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 5, 2016)

Dark Souls 3.
Thinking it was the physical copy but you got in the end the digital version (I really hate digital for games that i like)


----------



## migles (May 5, 2016)

NICE THREAD!!!



leafeon34 said:


> The power bank I picked up a few months ago. I thought that it would be useful to carry around in my bag at uni. Turns out there are enough power points lying around if I want to charge something and it was just taking up space in my bag. There goes $20.


i got a powerbank for "free" with a promo, it's a really shitty one but i keep it on my bag
it's usefull at some cases.. you may never know where a wild cute girl with a dry battery ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) appears
back to seriousiness, it's usefull when you go to new places or in emergency
i don't have a car charger because my car got a usb port on the radio and no car outlet, my friend does have the oposite (ironically) and i don't feel like buying a car charger just for use on my friends car..

back to thread:
i regret buying guitar hero game with a guitar...
i wanted the drums, i only liked to play the game with the drums
however once visiting a retail store i impulsive purchased the game with the guitar because i only had a PC and i couldn't find easily the game for pc...
used it for a week, since then its abandoned still in box..

i also regret pre-order an album of a music band that i loved, it was a limited edition 100 (or 1000) units thing, it had a lot of cool stuff like posters and keychains etc
i didn't enjoyed that music album, and i bought the limited thing because i was hoping it was an investiment, would get valuable and i could sell it later for profit...
that band was in a downhill phase which didn't recover...
i will not tell what band it was because i am ashamed...

i also regret other stuff that i want (or already) to forget about it xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GamerzHell9137 said:


> Dark Souls 3.
> Thinking it was the physical copy but you got in the end the digital version (I really hate digital for games that i like)


i am with you...
but you are talking about the steam activation thing right? most steam enabled games is just a code with a useless disc that you can (but will not) use for install the game into the steam client


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 5, 2016)

migles said:


> NICE THREAD!!!
> 
> 
> i got a powerbank for "free" with a promo, it's a really shitty one but i keep it on my bag
> ...



Doesn't matter, Namco advertised that UK retailers are selling the physical copy of it and the reseller showed a picture with the physical box and no information that the game is digital. I even asked if the game is digital or physical and they said they don't know. So ofc i'm gonna be mad because it isn't the thing that was advertised or said that its not. Ohh and DS3 physical version has actually game files on disc so you just pop the disc out, use Steam key and copy the files from the disc. The disc just increases the value for me, having or not having files on disc doesn't matter.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 5, 2016)

Plague Inc: Evolved. The thing didn't even run on my Linux PC without freezing after a few minutes. Mobile version was great though.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 5, 2016)

I bought a 7-inch windows tablet because I thought it would be a great replacement for my netbook, but it just isn't worth a damn; you cannot use the ONE usb port while charging (pathetic limitation,) windows tablets have a different "sleep" setup than a simple laptop (google "connected standby" for details,) it simply does NOT replace what Android can accomplish in tablet format.  The only thing it's really good for is using the "remote desktop" function with my PC, which works great.  But I don't really give a crap about remote desktop.


----------



## raystriker (May 5, 2016)

I bought this plastic vr headset for 20 bucks but it hurts to wear them 
(guess i have a big head)


----------



## Xen0 (May 5, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> Cube Life - Island Survival
> Some CDs
> Mario Party 5
> My computer's watercooling


I freaking loved MP 5


----------



## BORTZ (May 5, 2016)

GBAtemp Gold Account :C All I got was access to furry porn and topless pics of Dinohscene


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 5, 2016)

Bortz said:


> GBAtemp Gold Account :C All I got was access to furry porn and topless pics of Dinohscene


Wait what. Where do I sign up for gold?


----------



## leon315 (May 5, 2016)

PSdead, they said it was still vita, but it was a totally bullshit


----------



## tomman321 (May 5, 2016)

Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth

It was overpriced and incredibly repetitive and boring IMO.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 5, 2016)

Bortz said:


> GBAtemp Gold Account :C All I got was access to furry porn and topless pics of Dinohscene


That wasn't furry porn, I just hadn't shaved my back in a while.

Recently, I regret buying the 8bitdo NES30 Pro, the dpad wasn't up to my expectations. Mushy and lacked feedback.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2016)

Bortz said:


> GBAtemp Gold Account :C All I got was access to furry porn and topless pics of Dinohscene





shaunj66 said:


> That wasn't furry porn, I just hadn't shaved my back in a while.



I remember that one. In my capacity as causer of flashbacks how about the backing music from the video


----------



## astrangeone (May 5, 2016)

Pokemon Black 2 (granted, it was a bundle with Heartgold, so I made my money back from that).  I still haven't finished it.

I bought Aliens: Infestation - it's a great game, but I forget that I dislike Metroidvanias that are heavy on the Metroid, and perma death is always like getting kicked in the pants.

My 2DS - I'm probably going to gift this to my girlfriend, but I don't want to pay for the shipping and the hassle.  Oh well, at least we get to play great games on the 2DS/3DS.


----------



## pbanj (May 5, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> Pokemon Black 2 (granted, it was a bundle with Heartgold, so I made my money back from that).  I still haven't finished it.
> 
> I bought Aliens: Infestation - it's a great game, but I forget that I dislike Metroidvanias that are heavy on the Metroid, and perma death is always like getting kicked in the pants.
> 
> My 2DS - I'm probably going to gift this to my girlfriend, but I don't want to pay for the shipping and the hassle.  Oh well, at least we get to play great games on the 2DS/3DS.


That 2ds makes a great doorstop


----------



## astrangeone (May 5, 2016)

pbanj said:


> That 2ds makes a great doorstop



I dunno.  The 2DS works well, but there's no market for any of these systems.  I really don't know why Nintendo stopped producing the original 3DS in favour of these ugly ass systems.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 6, 2016)

Uh, regret? The OpenPandora. It was expensive.
_*BUT, hear me out,*_ it's not a bad device by ANY means. 
*I love it, *actually. I love the idea behind it. I love the quality of the product. I love all of the product's features. I love everything about it. (I'm a _staff member_ for Christ's sake)
It's just that I never have the time to use it and it just is overwhelming to try and use ANOTHER console on top of the many I use. 
I never want to sell it though. I mean I do because I'm broke. But it is an amazing piece, especially since I have an original model.
You guys made this all about video games. It can be _ANY_ purchase. ;P


----------



## migles (May 6, 2016)

Bortz said:


> GBAtemp Gold Account :C All I got was access to furry porn and topless pics of Dinohscene


@DinohScene 

there, now dinoh must comment.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 6, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> You guys made this all about video games. It can be _ANY_ purchase. ;P


TBH, GBATemp members are into videogames so seeing video games pop up as negative purchases isn't much of a suprise, considering it's easy to get disappointed in them.


----------



## Margen67 (May 6, 2016)

My Gateway 3DS flash cart.


----------



## dpad_5678 (May 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Pokémon Black/White
> 
> I was really disapointed.


Gen 5 was awesome....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pbanj said:


> That 2ds makes a great doorstop


So does the mobo of a PS4/XB1.


----------



## retrofan_k (May 6, 2016)

Buying a WiiU.  Played it once for Zombie U and now it's collecting dust.


----------



## nxwing (May 6, 2016)

dpad_5678 said:


> Gen 5 was awesome....


I guess not all people liked Gen V?


----------



## Margen67 (May 6, 2016)

retrofan_k said:


> Buying a WiiU.  Played it once for Zombie U and now it's collecting dust.


You know there's a 5.5.x kernel exploit now right?


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 6, 2016)

Every used/refurbished phone I've ever owned. They all die on me within a few months (bad batteries, firmware failures, all kinds of junk).


----------



## Aether Lion (May 6, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Every used/refurbished phone I've ever owned. They all die on me within a few months (bad batteries, firmware failures, all kinds of junk).


I dunno, I've had good experiences with refurbed products, including phones.  But hey, to each their own.


----------



## pbanj (May 6, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> I dunno, I've had good experiences with refurbed products, including phones.  But hey, to each their own.


Same


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 6, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> I dunno, I've had good experiences with refurbed products, including phones.  But hey, to each their own.


Yeah, I'm the only one among my family and friends it seems to happen to. Even refurbed and used consoles go belly-up on me (unless they're built to last, like an old DS/DS Lite).


----------



## pbanj (May 6, 2016)

Maybe its you


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 6, 2016)

Destiny when it first came out. Got locked out of content later for not having ps+, and dlc was later free at retail price. (And buying them all separately now would total to $140 I would have spent on it)


----------



## Blue (May 6, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> You know there's a 5.5.x kernel exploit now right?


You know there is cemu for #pcmasterrace right now right?


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 6, 2016)

pbanj said:


> Maybe its you


It probably is. I just have "that magic touch."


----------



## insidexdeath (May 6, 2016)

PS Vita, worst purchase of my entire life.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 6, 2016)

Wait, guys, good regret. 
Okay, so a few months ago, I was dating this guy and we were even living together and stuff. I only had $6, two days before Valentine's day. I dug up all of the coins I could find and had a total of $8. I bought him the BIGGEST card I could find (And wrote the longest, cutest thing ever in it) and a tiny box of chocolates and hid it in our tiny apartment. The total was $7.81. 
_*I got nothing at all for Valentine's day*_. _Hardly_ a "thank you" or a "Happy Valentine's day, babe." 


Man I miss my ex. :/


----------



## migles (May 6, 2016)

retrofan_k said:


> Buying a WiiU.  Played it once for Zombie U and now it's collecting dust.





insidexdeath said:


> PS Vita, worst purchase of my entire life.


i accept donations of consoles that people don't use anymore.
specially when i don't have neither a wii u or a vita


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 6, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> You know there is cemu for #pcmasterrace right now right?



Cemu can run more Wii U games at full speed for #pcmustardrice than a hacked Wii U?


----------



## Margen67 (May 6, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> You know there is cemu for #pcmasterrace right now right?


It doesn't have online functionality and still has some graphics errors.
It's also closed source.

The best way of playing Wii U games is currently with a console.
Once the bugs are fixed and anti aliasing, etc is added then it will be better.



DiscostewSM said:


> Cemu can run more Wii U games at full speed for #pcmustardrice than a hacked Wii U?


Quiet, peasant. It will get better.
Just look at Dolphin.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 6, 2016)

insidexdeath said:


> PS Vita, worst purchase of my entire life.


I kinda want a Vita, actually. It just doesn't seem to have the biggest library ever. I can't wait till Kingdom Hearts 3. I'd buy a PS4 and Vita so I could cross-play and take KH3 anywhere.


----------



## migles (May 6, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Wait, guys, good regret.
> Okay, so a few months ago, I was dating this guy and we were even living together and stuff. I only had $6, two days before Valentine's day. I dug up all of the coins I could find and had a total of $8. I bought him the BIGGEST card I could find (And wrote the longest, cutest thing ever in it) and a tiny box of chocolates and hid it in our tiny apartment. The total was $7.81.
> _*I got nothing at all for Valentine's day*_. _Hardly_ a "thank you" or a "Happy Valentine's day, babe."
> 
> ...


easy there, if we gonna tell stories about how we regret buying something for other person or about our ex humans, this thread will be bigger than your mommas ass...
lets keep it about stuff we bought for ourselves originally..

everytime i bought something for someone i regret it, and i could write a 2 buildings size post about that.
or maybe it's just me being the Scrooge McDuck cheapskate that i am...


----------



## justync7 (May 7, 2016)

I am going to get flamed for this, but....



Spoiler: ...



a n3DS XL


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

migles said:


> easy there, if we gonna tell stories about how we regret buying something for other person or about our ex humans, this thread will be bigger than your mommas ass...
> lets keep it about stuff we bought for ourselves originally..
> 
> everytime i bought something for someone i regret it, and i could write a 2 buildings size post about that.
> or maybe it's just me being the Scrooge McDuck cheapskate that i am...


I mean the only reason I was pissed is that I had $8 and so I spent as close to $8 as possible for a person and barely got a thanks. ;-; PS: My mom's ass is very tiny.

@justync7 I WILL TOTALLY TRADE YOU FOR THAT


----------



## pbanj (May 7, 2016)

justync7 said:


> I am going to get flamed for this, but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For shame. I regret my o3ds, it was nice but the 3d sucked and when smash came out I was like wtf.


----------



## migles (May 7, 2016)

justync7 said:


> I am going to get flamed for this, but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need context and more information...


----------



## bitjacker (May 7, 2016)

every assains creed game


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

pbanj said:


> For shame. I regret my o3ds, it was nice but the 3d sucked and when smash came out I was like wtf.


I just started playing Smash on my O3DS and the 3D isn't awful.



bitjacker said:


> every _*assains*_ creed game


Them damn assains.

*PS: THIS IS POST #100*


----------



## justync7 (May 7, 2016)

migles said:


> need context and more information...


Why? I hacked the console, played it for a few weeks and it got boring. Not much else to it


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

justync7 said:


> Why? I hacked the console, played it for a few weeks and it got boring. Not much else to it


I
Will
Trade
You
For
It


----------



## pbanj (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> I just started playing Smash on my O3DS and the 3D isn't awful.
> 
> 
> Them damn assains.
> ...


If you don't hold the o3ds just right the 3d gets all wonky, on the n3ds it doesn't. I use to get headaches with the 3d on the o3ds because of how it is, not on the n3ds. smash has gotten a bit better on the o3ds but when it first came out it took forever to load.



bitjacker said:


> every assains creed game


2-revalations I loved, I regret the rest.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

pbanj said:


> If you don't hold the o3ds just right the 3d gets all wonky, on the n3ds it doesn't. I use to get headaches with the 3d on the o3ds because of how it is, not on the n3ds. smash has gotten a bit better on the o3ds but when it first came out it took forever to load.


Nice double post, Batman. 
Anyways, I can agree with that. That's why I want a New 3DS XL really bad.  I've posted ISOs in multiple places. (I don't have money, just things to trade, lol)


----------



## Jao Chu (May 7, 2016)

My 5.3.2 Wii-U. Whats the point in having a priracy enabled console when there is zero games worth playing?

Any Apple product I've ever bought (it's only two, thank the lord. iPod mini that worked for two weeks before complete hardware failure and an iPhone 4 which i gave away. Because it's daylight robbery to charge real money for Apple products.

My PS Vita. Its got 3.18 fw so theres heaps i can do with it, but it wins the "collected the most dust out of all gadgets i own" award.


----------



## spoonm (May 7, 2016)

*My PS Vita:* There aren't that many games I like on it, though that might not be the case in Japan. I don't speak Japanese(yet), so I can't play those yet.
*My laptop(Inspiron 15 5548, i7 + touchscreen model):* I gave up on a matte screen to have a decent 1080p one. Sadly, the 1080p models are all touchscreen-enabled, and they have this bezel around the screen, so you can touch every pixel. I don't use the touchscreen.
*My laptop rest thingy:* It's supposed to let your laptop rest on your lap(duh) on different positions, but my laptop's center of mass is too close to its screen and it falls over. It's also not very stable. I ended up using a bed tray thingy.
*My wall clock:* It took me a while to find a clock I liked. When I finally did, I didn't want to drill holes on my wall, so I used scotch tape. It fell off the wall one day and broke.
*My phone(Xperia Z3 Dual), sorta:* I don't use 2 SIM cards, but the regular model wasn't(probably still isn't, I don't know) being sold in Brazil at the time. I didn't want a Z3 Compact because of the 720p screen(negligible difference, I know, but I thought I'd watch anime on my phone). I don't dislike my phone, but there are some things I'd change about it, beginning with the screen: IPS LCD might be cool for some, but I miss [AM]OLED.
*My Dingoo A320: *I was more of a retro gamer in the past. Sadly I don't play games that much anymore, and the Dingoo wasn't used much.
*A CD of IU's Lost and Found EP:* I bought it as a surprise gift for a girl I was friends with(o-oh, y'know), but never got the chance to give it to her. It's been a long time since we last spoke.
*My old Samsung TV:* It was possible to disable overscan on only ONE HDMI source. The other two or three weren't used because of that. I have no problem with overscan on my current Sony TV.

P.S.: Do these count if not all of them were bought with my own money? I paid for like three of them, contributed to two and got the rest from my relatives. Call me spoiled, I don't care.


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> My 5.3.2 Wii-U. Whats the point in having a priracy enabled console when there is zero games worth playing?


Objection! My WiiU is 5.3.2 and I have many games worth playing!

Physical releases though.


----------



## DinohScene (May 7, 2016)

Bortz said:


> GBAtemp Gold Account :C All I got was access to furry porn and topless pics of Dinohscene



I can imagine the furry porn being bad.
But nudie pics of me, you'd need a GBATemp Platinum Account®
Also, for an additional fee, you can watch the latest "Playtime™" videos of me n me bf~


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2016)

xbox360.  boring console. almost all games are shooter games. no mario games, very few platforme games. I bought it mainly for gta v and racing games. in gta v there are too many frame drops and it takes all the fun. racing games- only 30 fps. after playing neo racing and mario kart on the wii u the racing games on the 360 feels so slow. biggest mistake. why didn't I buy ps3 instead.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2016)

sergey3000 said:


> xbox360.  boring console. almost all games are shooter games. no mario games, very few platforme games.[snip] why didn't I buy ps3 instead.


If such things are your chosen criteria then I don't think a PS3 would have changed much
http://gbatemp.net/threads/ps3-and-360-exclusives-a-discussion.360416/
I can't say I miss 3d platformers but I will note their absence from outside Nintendo first party/captive dev stuff.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I can imagine the furry porn being bad.
> But nudie pics of me, you'd need a GBATemp Platinum Account®
> Also, for an additional fee, you can watch the latest "Playtime™" videos of me n me bf~


Oh my god you and your boyfriend? c;
_That's_ a purchase I wouldn't regret.
PM me c;


----------



## jDSX (May 7, 2016)

Things I regret buying:

-HP laptops (They were good at _one time _but almost now all trash as the 2000 was nice budget 2gb of ram and the sleekbook with it's decent AMD APU and a case of what 'could have been' mobo went right after I had bought it for $160 just so much I put into it and sat there dying HP should of gave me a heads up about it's RAM problem the model has but no) 

-A hacked PS3 back in late 09 (A like new slim on the market with cfw and what did I get? _Nothing_, it was fired overheated and somehow was playable to a certain decree with only digital games so couldn't play most of my games I put on there because the hdd was bad. should of tested but I was dumb back then and wanted a ps3 badly) 

-GBA micro (at the time I was still a teenager so mind you, I was not happy with how small it was and wanted a DS lite but I got this and I didn't know about flashcarts otherwise I would of still kept it no clue how much they were going for as a collector wanted to buy it for a good price and I ended up giving it away then it was stolen ugh)


----------



## retrofan_k (May 17, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> You know there's a 5.5.x kernel exploit now right?




Not interested in it.  Rather have a full blown ISOU were you boot the console to a stable modified operating system, similar to the the Wii and load copies from a USB HDD.


----------



## Margen67 (May 17, 2016)

retrofan_k said:


> Not interested in it.  Rather have a full blown ISOU similar to the the Wii.


Don't come back crying if you update instead of using a spoofer and are left with nothing.


----------



## retrofan_k (May 17, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Don't come back crying if you update instead of using a spoofer and are left with nothing.



Why would I do that, I'm not a Noob kiddo, been in the game long enough


----------



## Margen67 (May 17, 2016)

retrofan_k said:


> Why would I do that, I'm not a Noob kiddo, been in the game long enough


Good.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (May 22, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Title speaks for itself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I regret getting Chibi Robo Zip Lash


----------



## Viri (May 22, 2016)

Some shitty Chinese 50 dollar tablets for my mom and little brother. The power button broke on one of them like a month later, good thing the eBay seller gave me a 3 month warranty, and replaced it, which was nice.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 22, 2016)

An ouya

think I won the thread.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 22, 2016)

I regret buying MLP merch.

It was a phase okay I was a dumb child.


----------



## PolarKoala (May 23, 2016)

Skyrim. What happened was I had $50 and I was at Walmart. I had the option to buy the official Pro Controller (those things have great feel and build quality!) for $50, but I decided to buy Skyrim for $20 and a lame third-party Pro Controller with the rest. I came to resent both of those purchases.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 23, 2016)

Earlier in the week I found a buy-one-get-one deal on "Newman's Own" brand salsa con queso. 
So now I have two jars of that nasty shit.


----------



## loco365 (May 23, 2016)

ThePanchamBros said:


> I regret getting Chibi Robo Zip Lash


And I remember all the hype for the game given the older games were probably better.

I'm currently regretting all the food I get for work instead of making lunches. I am trying to pay off my credit card and it's not helping one bit.

I should probably keep it at home where I can't spend on it.


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> And I remember all the hype for the game given the older games were probably better.
> 
> I'm currently regretting all the food I get for work instead of making lunches. I am trying to pay off my credit card and it's not helping one bit.
> 
> I should probably keep it at home where I can't spend on it.


Lol I have the same problem. I buy lunches most of the times instead of making a lunch XD


----------



## astrangeone (May 23, 2016)

A mini flashlight called the Streamlight Nano (takes four tiny batteries - that cost more than the damn flashlight).  To be fair, it's a bright little thing for something the size of my little finger, but I didn't use it much for fear that I'd drain the batteries.  And then I bought a tray of the little things, and never used them as well.

A cheap folding knife when I was at the local anime/nerd convention.  Pretty little thing, but the screws came out after an emergency doorknob removal.  (I was cooking downstairs, and my doorknob pulled out of the door, and I literally had to break it down with just a leatherman tool and a pocket knife.)

The 7 Year Pen - a plastic pen that holds an insert with 7 years worth of ink.  Problem is that the plastic threads are wearing out and the metal nib is falling off.  Had to fix it with teflon tape, but seriously, that was a bad choice.  However, it's a very smooth pen - I'd probably ask the company to make one in all metal...


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (May 23, 2016)

Like another guy mentioned here Skyrim at launch. Ended up being a complete disappointment.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 23, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> A mini flashlight called the Streamlight Nano



I prefer Nitecore to Streamlight. 
Of course I wound up buying like seven of them before finally finding the perfect light for me. (MT10C)
For a while I regretted that, since they're between $40-$80 each, but I wound up giving the others away as Christmas gifts.


----------



## astrangeone (May 23, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I prefer Nitecore to Streamlight.
> Of course I wound up buying like seven of them before finally finding the perfect light for me. (MT10C)
> For a while I regretted that, since they're between $40-$80 each, but I wound up giving the others away as Christmas gifts.



I ended up with the MH10 (perfect size, and I could charge it by itself) and the teeny tiny Nitecore Tube.  I also have a Thrunite T10T, but I'm worried about losing the damn thing instead - my dad uses it more than I do.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 23, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> I ended up with the MH10 (perfect size, and I could charge it by itself) and the teeny tiny Nitecore Tube.  I also have a Thrunite T10T, but I'm worried about losing the damn thing instead - my dad uses it more than I do.



Good choices. In your case I can see why the built-in charging would be the way to go. Since I've been vaping for three years I already had a Nitecore D2 charger and numerous 18650/18350 cells, so that's the direction I went in.
I do plan on getting the new Tube UV to use with my Bondic epoxy because the UV light that comes with their kit is complete crap.


----------



## BORTZ (May 23, 2016)

...Battleborn digital for PS4. I dont dislike the game, but my internet sucks so much and I cant really play with my friends... kinda defeating the purpose of getting the game.


----------



## Issac (May 23, 2016)

Unlimited SaGa for PS2. 
I was so hyped for it, and I do enjoy it... but it's too difficult for me. So I never got anywhere and then it started collecting dust. 
So I regret it. But at the same time I don't regret it... argh!


----------



## mashers (May 23, 2016)

I _kind of_ regret getting Xenoblade Chronicles X. I recognise that it's amazing from the small amount I have played, but it's so big that I feel intimidated to really throw myself into it. So I haven't really played it since getting it at Christmas, so do slightly regret it. That might change if I get round to really playing properly.


----------



## Catastrophic (May 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Lol I have the same problem. I buy lunches most of the times instead of making a lunch XD


I always bought launches while at school, but switched to making them myself for the most part after I started working. It only takes like three minutes if you use leftovers from last night, some bread and ham and fruits and carrots. There, full days worth of food.


----------



## Silverthorn (May 23, 2016)

Fallout 4. 
I might play it again when enough mods are around.


----------



## Issac (May 23, 2016)

mashers said:


> I _kind of_ regret getting Xenoblade Chronicles X. I recognise that it's amazing from the small amount I have played, but it's so big that I feel intimidated to really throw myself into it. So I haven't really played it since getting it at Christmas, so do slightly regret it. That might change if I get round to really playing properly.


Oh man, it's great  I stop playing it from time to time due to it's sheer size and not enough time... but it's so easy to pick up and play again. And when you're playing (and get into it) you will find yourself late at night thinking "whoa, where did all the hours go?".
The only thing I don't like is how random the enemy levels are. When you finally get your big robot, and want to speed around all over the place... well then you'll run into some lvl 5747 enemy who one hit kills you... destroying your robot, and then you'll pray to the gods that you saved not too long ago or have an insurance xD


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 23, 2016)

Cubic Ninja, it sucks.


----------

